# Climbing plants



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi all i am looking for a nice looking climbing plant for my red eye tank. i want some thing that will grow up the coco pannels and cover the gaps. also any suggestions on broomlaids, orchids and pothos will be appriciated.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

i like ivy but i guess clematis and honey suckle is nice aswel .. and i thin honey suckle smells nice its just whether they are safe or not


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

well i want to stick to plants that are from the same region as the frogs (red eye tree frogs). Plus i dont think ivy is safe for amphibians, i might be wrong though.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

knighty said:


> well i want to stick to plants that are from the same region as the frogs (red eye tree frogs). Plus i dont think ivy is safe for amphibians, i might be wrong though.


 ive not a clue i use fake plants for my lizards and will when i get a frog 
wouldnt know about the regions of the plants though sorry


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Creeping Fig (_Ficus pumila)is a _Superb plant that forms a lush green backdrop. Quickly covers coco panel, fern root panel or cork bark. :2thumb: 

u can get the palnt from your local garden centres that stocks house plants or bye online from http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/plants.html



knighty said:


> Hi all i am looking for a nice looking climbing plant for my red eye tank. i want some thing that will grow up the coco pannels and cover the gaps. also any suggestions on broomlaids, orchids and pothos will be appriciated.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

knighty said:


> i dont think ivy is safe for amphibians, i might be wrong though.


i panicked when i read that as I have ivy in mine I gasped and looked over at my tank and then remembered it's fake :lol2:


----------



## MARK.D (Oct 18, 2008)

exboyz04 said:


> Creeping Fig (_Ficus pumila)is a _Superb plant that forms a lush green backdrop. Quickly covers coco panel, fern root panel or cork bark. :2thumb:


Agree..... its very quick growing.


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

andaroo said:


> i panicked when i read that as I have ivy in mine I gasped and looked over at my tank and then remembered it's fake :lol2:


:lol2::lol2:

You are strange......


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks for the advice on the ficus, found some nice broomlaids on dartfrog aswell. are any of the carniverous plants safe for red eye use???


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

It depends on how big your frog is.

If your going to use carnivorous plants, make sure you get smaller species of plants so your tree frog dont fall into the traps with the digestive juices also the side of the traps are waxy and the frog wont be able to climb out.
I have different kinds of carnivorous plants that could be safe, but most of my other carnivorous plants would not be ideal as they have big traps like the (picture plants) and your frog will properly one day end up in the trap of digestive juices :devil:. 

But you can get smaller species of (picture plants) that maybe ok.

If you do use carnivorous plants, make sure you use the carnivorous plant soil or they will properly not do to well, you could just leave them in there pot in your viv and burry them to hide the pot.
:whip:
The pic below is one of the Carnivorous plants i have that has a real small opening to its trap, it would be safe for the frog.

Have a look at this link as there is different types and sizes of plants http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carnivorous_plant










Also a venus flytrap would be ok, 










The carniverous plants need direct sun in the summer, then cool in the winter with less sun.



knighty said:


> thanks for the advice on the ficus, found some nice broomlaids on dartfrog aswell. are any of the carniverous plants safe for red eye use???


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks, i like venus fly traps so would consider using them. the tank will be for sub adult to adult red eye tree frogs so about 2 - 3 inches. i have decided on the broomlaids i like, also the orchids and the climbers.

the carniverous plant i would also like to use is _Sarracenia leucophylla_ would that be ok?

what is the first plant pictured?


----------

